
Social Networks Spur the Demise of Email in the Workplace - jaybol
http://blog.socialcast.com/social-networks-spur-the-demise-of-email-in-the-workplace/
======
retube
I am left wondering whether the author has ever worked in a corporate
environment.

Social network platforms will not replace email in the workplace. Perhaps at
some hip boho digital media outfits, but not anywhere else. They are quite
different communication mediums with quite different strengths and weaknesses.

The strength of email is that it is personal, it is directed, it is private,
it is asynchronous. Much of the time you would like your workplace
communications to have these characteristics.

